# My dog killed a rabbit



## mrsstats (Aug 14, 2006)

and I am so upset.  He is the sweetest dog.  Never any problem.  Not agressive.  Doesn't growl or bark (except at kids on skate boards)  I just can't stand this.  My dog is a killer.  This poor little rabbit has been in the yard for several weeks living under our deck or shed.   I need to get over this.


----------



## Buzzmom (Aug 14, 2006)

I am so sorry about your situation.  I know how you feel.  I used to hate it when my indoor/outdoor cat would bring home birds and mice, especially when they were still struggling.  I have run so many critters to the wildlife rehab place here that I started donating to them.  As upsetting as it is, and as much as I understand your pain, please remember that they will always follow their true nature - as animals.  Your dog had no malice in killing the poor rabbit.  It was probably just instinct.  Unlike humans, which is why I prefer animals to many people.   

I hope you feel better soon.  And don't be too hard on your dog.  I'd keep an eye on him to ensure this doesn't become a regular habit, but otherwise, he's still a good dog.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 14, 2006)

And he will be bragging about it to his buddies for weeks!  

Seriously, most dogs would jump at the chance to chase and catch a rabbit.  It is perfectly normal behavior.  I grew up on a farm and it was an every day occurance for the dogs to kill something - rabbits, gophers, snakes, etc.  None of them were dangerous or violent dogs, it's just normal hunting instinct and they had the opportunity to do it on the farm.


----------



## Rose Pink (Aug 14, 2006)

Reminds me of the Elvis song "you ain't nothing but a hound dog . . . . . . you never caught a rabbit and you ain't no friend of mine."

Your story is the reason we have to separate the cat and dog.  I've seen the dog with her rope toy.  She whips it around with such violence that I know the cat would be a goner if the dog ever got hold of her.  It may be natural behavior but I feel your pain.  You can't blame the dog but the other animal is still dead.  Try to think of the rabbit in bunny heaven where it is happy and free.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Aug 15, 2006)

mrsstats said:
			
		

> and I am so upset.  He is the sweetest dog.  Never any problem.  Not agressive.  Doesn't growl or bark (except at kids on skate boards)  I just can't stand this.  My dog is a killer.  This poor little rabbit has been in the yard for several weeks living under our deck or shed.   I need to get over this.


Your dog is just being a dog.  Getting upset at your dog for what comes naturally to him/her is like getting upset at a fish for swimming.


----------



## Keitht (Aug 15, 2006)

Rose Pink said:
			
		

> Try to think of the rabbit in bunny heaven where it is happy and free.



... and being chased by all the dogs in doggy heaven


----------



## cheter (Aug 15, 2006)

I know how you feel.  My Jack Russell, the sweetest little dog, has been there done that!  I believe it runs in different breeds, yet on the TV show "The Dog Whisperer", you can break dogs of these habits.
My J.R on Xmas morning a few years ago killed my neighbors pet rabbit.  Their kids forgot to lock it up, and my dog somehow pulled in through their chain link fence in our yard, and killed it!
The worst thing was one evening when I came home, our dog was going nuts near our privacy fence.  I went outside to check it out, a dead cat!   No idea who it belonged to, a lot of strays around.  I buried it the next day.  Squirrels, mice and rats, are also on his list.


----------



## Rose Pink (Aug 15, 2006)

Maybe there is a separate heaven for bunnies. What you describe may be doggie heaven but sounds like bunny hell. 

Reminds me of the story of three men who died and met St. Peter at the Pearly Gates. St. Peter told each man that he would be admitted into heaven but under no circumstances was he to step on the ducks which roam freely in heaven. All was well for awhile. However, there are so many ducks in heaven that eventually the first man accidentally stepped on a duck. Instantly an extremely ugly old hag appeared and told the man that she would be his eternal companion. After a few more days the second man stepped on a duck and the same thing happened. He was assigned a terribly ugly crone to be his eternal mate. After awhile the two men saw a homely old guy arm in arm with the most beautiful, angelic woman any man could imagine. The two men asked the man what he had done to deserve such a beautiful woman. The woman replied, "I don't know what he did, but I stepped on a duck."


----------



## carcie (Aug 15, 2006)

*doggie killer*

We (hubby and I) are huge animal lovers--all kinds--and appreciate your sadness over the rabbit (I cried for 3 days when my dog, also a sweet, lovable type) killed a squirrel.  Easy to forget that they are animals themselves, and respond according to their natural nature.  Certain breeds, for sure, are worse than others.  We now have a Maltese and a small mutt, and they have never harmed anything (yard full of squirrels, rabbits, etc.) but before our big dog went to dog heaven, in particular when she was younger, nothing that ran was safe.  She once killed a rabbit while on a leash!  It ran in front of her (and us) and she was so fast it was gone before we could react.

Terriers are notorius--fast as lightening and deadly.  We raised Cairn Terriers, so lots of experience there!  A beagle will run a mile to catch a rabbit.  Etc. etc.


----------



## Kel (Aug 16, 2006)

I think just about every dog we've owned has done this with gophers, rabbits, frogs, bugs, etc.  We've had terriers, Aussies and mix breeds.  All of our dogs have been sweet loving friendly dogs.  And, it does kind of bother me when it happens.  My idiotic husband is proud of his "big hunters".  Try not to worry about it.


----------



## Keitht (Aug 16, 2006)

This is another true story about a Jack Russell dog and simply goes to prove that you can have the best natured dog in the world, but instinct is still strong.

A friend's wife was out walking their dog, on a lead.  She heard a screech of car brakes right behind her and turned to see what had happened.  A cat had run in front of the car but the driver had managed to avoid it.  The cat stopped on the kerb right in front of the dog.  Maybe it was the noise and the commotion, who knows, but the dog grabbed the cat and killed it before she could do anything to stop it.
This isn't some kind of sick joke, I promise you it actually happened.  The lady in question had cats at home as well and the dog was fine with them.  He had never acted like this before and hasn't done it again since.


----------



## wackymother (Aug 16, 2006)

Toward the end of the school year I was walking our dog, Coco, on a leash. Our whole neighborhood is overrun with zillions of squirrels. Our dog is a lhasa apso/mini poodle mix and has never had more than a polite interest in squirrels. 

As we walked home, a squirrel came charging toward us, running like mad, probably from a cat or a dog. It didn't see Coco until it was practically on top of her...and then, about six inches from her nose, when Coco was reeeeeaaaching out to grab it, it JUMPED into the air, over Coco, way over Coco, and landed about four feet behind her, and kept running. 

Well, I have to say I never saw that before! If it hadn't jumped, though, I think Coco would have grabbed it. She was completely astonished at the whole thing, but she was definitely ready to grab something that actually bashed into her.


----------



## pcgirl54 (Aug 16, 2006)

Mrstats,
We live in the country and had the most loving blonde Golden Retriever named Jazz. Calm as calm could be. Kid's poked him in the eyes, sat on him,all our other animals loved him.
 One day I took him outside and he saw a rabbit in the yard which was nothing new. This one time he ran and had it in his mouth. Never before had this gentle dog ever gone after anything. I was horrified,screaming and yelling at the dog. So out of character I thought but after all he was a retriever by nature. The rabbit did not survive. 

One of our meekest cats brought home field mice all the time and left it on the doormat. Occasionally there would be a bird. If I saw the cat with either alive I would make them let it go if it had a fighting chance. 

I totally feel your pain.


----------



## TerriJ (Aug 17, 2006)

I agree, don't feel bad.  We have had beagles for many years, and if one or ours can get a baby rabbit, that's it for the rabbit.  I try to watch out for them while walking.  The big ones are harder for my dogs to catch, but they seem to be able to get the babies.  Yechh.


----------



## JoAnn (Aug 17, 2006)

We have two Labradors, one is over 12 and the other is 18 months, and she comes from two top hunting Labs.  The "pup" chases anything that moves!  Never caught anything, yet, but sure gets a lot of exercise!  

About a month ago we were at DD and our son was throwing a training dummy into the lake for Dakota to retrieve and she did fine.  Then she decided to play keep away with DD.  About that time Peg looked up and between the two houses came a Suzie (female Mallard for those who don't know) and FOUR half grown ducklings.  Dakota saw them and took off, and of course all five ducks went every which way.  Kota saw one go into some bushes and ran in and came out with it in her mouth.  Peg threw the coconut at Kota and the duckling fell out of her mouth and ran for home.  Kota turned, saw Momma and a baby in the lake and took off swimming after them.  Now there are four adults calling, no, we were screaming for Kota to come back in.  She almost caught Momma, but turned and, I thought swam right over a baby because I didn't see that baby again.  We thought she had drowned the baby.  Peg and I were very upset, but Kota is a Lab and this IS nature and that is what Kota was bred for.  (and I'm thinking, yeah, but NOT in a gated community with neighbors watching ) Later we heard a little "peep, peep" and saw one of the babies swim across the lake.  And about an hour after that we saw Mom swimming with all 4 of her babies!


----------



## Indea88 (Aug 17, 2006)

I feel your pain!! I just came home to find my Jack Russell with two captured animals today, a squirrell and a baby bird. It never gets easier


----------



## taffy19 (Aug 17, 2006)

JoAnn said:
			
		

> We have two Labradors, one is over 12 and the other is 18 months, and she comes from two top hunting Labs. The "pup" chases anything that moves! Never caught anything, yet, but sure gets a lot of exercise!
> 
> About a month ago we were at DD and our son was throwing a training dummy into the lake for Dakota to retrieve and she did fine. Then she decided to play keep away with DD. About that time Peg looked up and between the two houses came a Suzie (female Mallard for those who don't know) and FOUR half grown ducklings. Dakota saw them and took off, and of course all five ducks went every which way. Kota saw one go into some bushes and ran in and came out with it in her mouth. Peg threw the coconut at Kota and the duckling fell out of her mouth and ran for home. Kota turned, saw Momma and a baby in the lake and took off swimming after them. Now there are four adults calling, no, we were screaming for Kota to come back in. She almost caught Momma, but turned and, I thought swam right over a baby because I didn't see that baby again. We thought she had drowned the baby. Peg and I were very upset, but Kota is a Lab and this IS nature and that is what Kota was bred for. (and I'm thinking, yeah, but NOT in a gated community with neighbors watching ) Later we heard a little "peep, peep" and saw one of the babies swim across the lake. And about an hour after that we saw Mom swimming with all 4 of her babies!


What a happy story.  Yes, it is their instinct and there isn't much we can do. We had a mouse in the house once and three indoor cats and I had never seen so much commotion and couldn't understand it until I saw the mouse. I tried to save the little mouse and put it outside in the backyard but it died as they must have injured it anyway. It was still living when I moved it. It was upsetting too but I can understand.

I felt a lot worse when I hit a squirrel on the road and killed it.


----------



## geekette (Aug 17, 2006)

I'm so sorry.

I recall the first time one of my dogs killed something.  Our poodle killed a rabbit and I was 14 or so and very angry with her but then realized she was doing what poodles were bred to do.  I knew my uncle's poodle was a bird dog.

With my border collie, I don't expect such things and was horrified when Mom's standard poodles were here and brought a leg of something to the door.  I did not want them teaching my sweet doggie these things.  

Not all dogs have the hunting instinct, but chasing is a different matter.  When my girl chases and catches, she wants to play, batting the poor thing (typically a small chipmunk).  Once they get the 'taste for blood', things change.

I understand your anguish.  I'm hoping your dog did it out of concern for his or your safety.  Somehow that would make me feel better so I hope it helps.


----------

